
Game Developer Conference : Lua Tutorials (2010) - kqr2
http://www.havok.com/index.php?page=gdc-lua-tutorial&hl=en_US
======
evangineer
tl:dr

Nice overviews of the history of Lua and how it has and is being used in the
Game industry with lots of hints based on hard won experience in game
production.

Pluto got mentioned twice as being a strong solution for Lua serialization
(think saved games): <http://lua-users.org/wiki/PlutoLibrary>

LuaPlus is a Lua distribution that has superior C++ integration, and other
enhancements for i18n, performance and memory optimization:
<http://luaplus.org/>

One of the key features that makes Lua such a strong candidate for embedding
in games is its native support for coroutines which is a real boon for game
AI.

